# Looking for two book titles and authors



## dmizesr (Feb 15, 2007)

I read two series of books quite a few years back and I'd like to find them again. I have just a bit of each one so I'm hoping someone will recognize them and give me a title or author.

The first series had something to do with a ring as I remember (no, not THAT ring...) and had a Chinese girl who was genetically altered so she had to remain pregnant in order to be able to think and function rationally. I remember something about the 'infinite patience of a machine/robot.'

The second one was more fantasy and what I remember most was the warriors who were paired with animals. If the animal died the warrior went off into the blue nowhere and just kind of disappeared.

Any and all help would be GREATLY appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Talysia (Feb 15, 2007)

The first book you mention sounds very familiar, but I can't exactly recall what it is.  Have you tried posting in the book search section?  More people might be able to help you.


----------



## dmizesr (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm such a dork. I looked for a book search section before I posted and couldn't find it, but I guess that's what my wife calls "man looking." This time I looked a bit closer and found it. I've posted there.

Thanks!


----------



## Ian Whates (Feb 15, 2007)

Sense of deja-vu... have just posted an answer to this (hopefully a solution to the 'Rings' series) over in the book search section, only to come over here and see the same thing.... Many thanks for the comments from Talysia and dmizesr for reassuring me that this is not a symptom of early senility.


----------



## Danny McG (Apr 5, 2017)

First series is 'Rings of the Masters' by Jack L Chalker 

OP last on here over ten years ago!

No doubt, as stated above, this was long ago answered in Book Search


----------

